# Torrent Boats



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

As a Cat boat owner and Cat fan I would like to hear from Torrent owners about their boats. How they like them, performance, etc. We hear alot about Haynies, Shoalwaters, Dargel, Tran, even the red-headed stepchild Flatscat gets a mention occansionally(Ha). So if you Torrent owners are inclined post up some comments or even pics. Thanks


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm curious as well


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Me too


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

No one running them


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I have never seen one on the water.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Have a friend who is having one built for delivery later this year. Curious how he's going to like it. Looks like it will run plenty shallow...


----------



## WANTED 1 (May 4, 2010)

Have had my torrent going on 2 years and still loving it. As far as shallow water it does great, I have no problem running the same places the other boats mentioned run. There are about six of them running in poc and heard no problems from those guys.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

likewise. i see atleast 2 of them on the water everytime im on the water in poc. 

not my cup of tea, but those guys love em.


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

Glad the owners are enjoying them! I am a aluminum man though. I wonder??? if ?:biggrin:


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Isn't the hull design similar to a Flats Cat with an extended from deck? I've never looked at them for too long, but that's the way it looks to me. If so, I would think the ride would be similar. Disclaimer: I am not bashing anyone or claiming anyone stole someone else's hull design; merely asking a question.


----------



## WANTED 1 (May 4, 2010)

No sir, the boat that is sitting next to mine in one picture is my brothers and the ride is not the same at all. No sliding and smoother ride.


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

irbjd said:


> Isn't the hull design similar to a Flats Cat with an extended from deck? I've never looked at them for too long, but that's the way it looks to me. If so, I would think the ride would be similar. Disclaimer: I am not bashing anyone or claiming anyone stole someone else's hull design; merely asking a question.


It does look similar, I think that is what draws me to them. But I am definately biased. Flatscats are in a league of their own, they are the only builder that will build their patented hull design in aluminum & fiberglass.


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

I am not a CAT 5 owner (yet) but have been in them and had some close looks at them. They are a full through tunnel catamaran hull. One advantage of the Torrent is the inverted pontoons, instead of being flat bottoms allowing for better lift (shallower running) and better grip (no sliding in turns). 

The boat also appears to sit nice and evenly shallow...notice the line on the boat in and out of the water...6-7" draft is not bad for a 24' boat.

The guys at Torrent, I am sure, would be happy to get you in one and check the quality and performance for yourself.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Interesting transducer mount on that first picture - shooting down at an angle (unless it's just a paddle wheel). Wonder how well that works?


----------



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

How's do they ride in the rough stuff???


----------



## WANTED 1 (May 4, 2010)

In the rough chop it rides surprisingly smooth enough that I don't have to worry about the kids when they are riding forward of the console.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Interesting hull design. Id like to ride in one to see how they ride. Id like to see one with an open flat bow as well.


----------



## Perro_Malo (Jul 13, 2010)

*CAT5 #3 - Small Craft Advisory*

I heard there was some people asking about Torrent boats. Sorry it took so long for me here about it. I actually did a review of my boat a little while back my thoughts are below.
This coming August will mark 2 full years of hard fishing on my CAT 5 (named "Small Craft Advisory"). After two years of gusty summer days, shallow back lakes, and a ton of plastics I am as happy now with my Torrent as I was on its maiden voyage. I would put this boat up against any on shallow water performance. Bottom line, as long as you are still floating (6" or so), it will get up and go. Once on plane, you can cruise as slow as 12-16 mph down the shorelines looking for bait and movement.
Initially, there were some gaps in communication and timelines from the manufacturer to the customer. Like any small business starting out, there was a bit of a delay from expected project completion to actual project completion.
Since then, Torrent has hired a dedicated shop foreman that is there full time and he is meticulous with boats. I have dealt with him on a few occasions now and have nothing but good things say about him. 
One of the best things about the CAT5 is the fact that you don't need 250hp to run this behemoth. With today's fuel cost, my 150 E-Tec pushing 45mhp is a selling point itself. Anyone who owns or has ridden on a Torrent will tell you that it is a sweet ride. Smooth, dry, and shallow, not to mention an awesome look that will get complements every time you go out. 
Chris Christoferson - Proud Torrent Owner since Aug 2010


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I talked to some guys that were test driving one in matagorda this past Friday. They ended up going shallow enough to get it stuck. The driver stepped out to push and the water was barely over the top of his crocs. So they pushed it off, made a circle, sped up a little, and ran across the same spot where they were stuck with no problem. They also said it was suprisingly smooth, and completely dry in the nasty East Matty chop.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

spotted123 said:


> It does look similar, I think that is what draws me to them. But I am definitely biased. Flatscats are in a league of their own, they are the only builder that will build their patented hull design in aluminum & fiberglass.


I didn't see any reference to their aluminum boats on the website. Is this something they offer on request only and don't publicize?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

alant said:


> I didn't see any reference to their aluminum boats on the website. Is this something they offer on request only and don't publicize?


Yes, it's only on request but they do it. I have seen a few aluminum versions and they are cool looking. Call their shop and I'm sure they can give you more info.

This is just out of curiosity but does anyone know if they have made a torrent cat with more than 150 hp and how fast did it go. With a 150 pushing it 45mph, I bet one would really scoot with a 225 or 250.


----------



## WANTED 1 (May 4, 2010)

There is one with a 200 and I think it is getting in the mid 50s but not sure maybe better, and
i hear someone just ordered one with a 250.


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

*Cat 5 with Yamaha 200 VMAX*

i believe the figures on this one with the Yamaha 200 VMAX were 54 - 56 mph...


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Take all the stickers off the boat and it would look good!


----------



## Torrent Boats (May 12, 2010)

You and the owner of this bad boy had the same idea! This was a boat that was used in the Houston Boat Show. We added the graphics for the show but, just as you commented the owner chose to remove them. A happy camper in San Leon, Tx.

From the factory we like to see these threads. Its an awesome compliment when we get calls from our owners telling us to "check out 2 Cool" when threads are posted. We built our company based on what our customers want. We tell every owner, "Hey, this is our concept but, this is your boat." We will make this rig as custom or as plain as you want. The story line of most Texas Boat Builders is that we were raised on the coast and fished the coast all our lives. Well, we're not much different. That is why every boat that rolls out of our shop is really like our own. We have been in the business for some time now and thanks to all of our owners and future owners, we plan to be around for a long time. We stand behind our product and take a lot of pride seeing them roll out of the plant or on the water. I would say the main thing that sets us apart is that we are willing to do a lot of things that some shy away from.

An earlier comment in this thread was asking about motors larger than a 150. Most of our boats are powered with a 150 or less. These guys are mainly after fuel economy and budget. The performance that the 150 gives has really impressed the majority of our customers and critics so it has been a main stay amongst most of our owners. We do have a few guides and tournament boys that are putting 250's on the CAT 5. They want the extra power for full charters or for getting there a little quicker. 

We encourage feedback and will be glad to answer any questions you have.

Give us a call anytime, 979-472-0502 and thanks to all of the owners for your business and support!


----------



## doublesteal (Oct 7, 2010)

*cat 5 Torrent boat*

Rode in one today and it was great...skinny with some big time riding comforts.....very stable and can fish an easy 5 people...lots of space..turns wonderful......wide and smooth in chop. Will have one very soon.....also have 2000 Shallowsport 21 Sport for sale with Pro XS 200 Mercury ready to fish....includes power pole, safefloor, bimini top, gel coated bottom 2 years ago. Has two years of warranty left on Mercury. McClain trailer that need a little work, but bearing replaced last month. Great first boat....asking $20,000.....of give offer on it..832-692-5565


----------



## doublesteal (Oct 7, 2010)

*Torrent boats*

I guide out of the new TORRENT Cat-5 and love it. It is pushed by Mercury PRO XS 200 hp. What would you like to know about this wonderful boat?:texasflag


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I saw a black one at the Matagorda Harbor last Wednesday. Looked like a nice rig.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Doesn't Tommy Countz guide out of one of these now? He could tell you everything about the boat.


----------



## tcountz (Apr 3, 2006)

*Cat 5*

I've been running a Cat 5 with a 250 ss Suzuki since September and love it. Tops in over 50. Runs in 5-6inches of water. Is 9 feet wide and drifts in 10 inches. Gets on top in 10-12 inches in one length of the boat. Rough water I took it to Baffin and back yesterday with 30 mph winds and my clients marveled at the ride. My next boat will be another Cat 5.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Would love to see more pictures of this hull.


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

There are quite a few pics and some vids on their website...www.torrentsboats.com

http://torrentboats.com/projects.html

Here are a few also...


----------



## Salt"N"Pepper (Nov 4, 2012)

*Torrent?*

I like the boat, but why only a 1 year hull warranty, and 5 year transom warranty? That would keep me away if I was seriously looking. My current boat has a 10 year warranty on full composite hull. Food for thought. hwell:


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree on the warranty. If you had any confidence in your product I would think a person would stand behind it for longer than a year. In my opinion ugly looking boat but that's just an opinion.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Shallow80 said:


> I agree on the warranty. If you had any confidence in your product I would think a person would stand behind it for longer than a year. In my opinion ugly looking boat but that's just an opinion.


Only yuppies care what a boat looks like. Are you fishing or trying to impress other yuppies? Fishermen don't care if you have a kayak, jon boat or $80,000 go fast boat because if you can't fish you are just in the way out there.


----------



## Torrent Boats (May 12, 2010)

We appreciate the feedback and interest in our boats. Don't mean to respond with a novel, just want to cover the questions posted.

We have 6 guides running our boats currently. 4 in Matagorda and 2 in Port O'Connor. That number will grow to 8 in the coming month. Our boats are rigged by Busha Boat Works in Bay City and we're working on our Corpus connection as we speak. For their information PM us and well be glad to share it until their pages are completed on the website.

We've also been chosen as the Grand Prize Boat for the Texas Oilman's Charity Invitational Fishing Tournament in Matagorda. Check their link out here if you haven't already. Great Organization! 
http://www.tocift.org/TOCIFT/index.html

We have several boats on the water to date and just the same amount of satisfied owners. In regards to the warranty questions/statement that is old information that yours truly didn't edit for the new site. The warranty is 5 years hull and transom. All you 2Coolers out there know that to make it in any business, you have to stand behind your work. That's what we practice and will continue to practice. Docks, reefs or trailer accidents aren't a part of that, but we do our best to work with our owners because at on time we ALL have been part of that club! At the end of the day, we stand behind our work.

The large amount of deck space, ability to take chop without soaking you or beating you up and shallow water performance that you'll only believe by experiencing is what sold all of our guides into the CAT 5. The videos on our website show some of that performance and keep in mind that was running at 16 MPH in very shallow water.

For those of you still reading, give us a call anytime to discuss our product further. We have demo rides available if for those interested, were sure you'll like the experience. 
Thanks!
Torrent Boats


----------



## tcountz (Apr 3, 2006)

*Cat 5*

Here is a picture of my Torrent Cat 5.


----------



## emed (Mar 16, 2015)

I recently purchased a Cat 5, took out for the first real experience yesterday in Matagorda, before that was at there shop looking at how they were built yesterday morning and talking with them. I had a great day out, dry ride and went shallow every chance I got. I went with a buddy of mine who understands these boats better than me and fished Matagorda many times. I was just getting used too the boat yesterday running across the bay and up the Colorado. My boat was following much smaller boats and had no issues, running in 4 inches of water, and when you fish it, feels like its 20 feet wide. I love it and glad of the way I went.


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Only yuppies care what a boat looks like. Are you fishing or trying to impress other yuppies? Fishermen don't care if you have a kayak, jon boat or $80,000 go fast boat because if you can't fish you are just in the way out there.


I'm a yuppie on the end of the hook we call the world. So if you don't care about looks I guess you wear your *** on your face? Resale mofo. Everything should be looked at as an investment.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Only yuppies care what a boat looks like. Are you fishing or trying to impress other yuppies? Fishermen don't care if you have a kayak, jon boat or $80,000 go fast boat because if you can't fish you are just in the way out there.


Sounds like you are jealous.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I cant find any decent pics of the front of that boat, you dont see many pointy nose cats. Hard to figure out what is going on up there.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> Sounds like you are jealous.


Naa, not one bit.

I looked under the black Cat5 I saw on the trailer at the Matagorda Harbor last week and the cat hulls start a few feet back from the bow. It is an interesting hull design.


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> I cant find any decent pics of the front of that boat, you dont see many pointy nose cats. Hard to figure out what is going on up there.


Some decent looks in these vids....

http://www.youtube.com/user/TorrentBoats/videos


----------



## Torrent Boats (May 12, 2010)

When we first designed the hull our main focus was preventing slide in turns while keeping a shallow draft. We accomplished that in addition to one of the most stable and dry riding boats out there. The nose was simply to be unique, no rhyme or reason. At the time there were only two 24' CAT hulls and we wanted to have a different look then them. The design was appealing to several since. We have just completed our new mold that offers a more flared nose, not rounded or square. We've taken feedback from our owners and future owners and recreated the top side. The newly designed CAT 5 has even more fishing and storage space in the bow. Pics soon and new videos soon.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Great looking boat, and really like the design, wish they made a smaller version - like a Cat 1. Don't need or want a big boat with a lot of horsepower, I'm not a guide an usually fish with one othe person. 16' with 65 -90 would be nice.


----------



## Torrent Boats (May 12, 2010)

Shady Walls said:


> Great looking boat, and really like the design, wish they made a smaller version - like a Cat 1. Don't need or want a big boat with a lot of horsepower, I'm not a guide an usually fish with one othe person. 16' with 65 -90 would be nice.


We will be working on a 16' this fall. We will keep everyone updated with progress. Thanks for your input.


----------



## shsu1705 (Aug 25, 2010)

Torrent Boats said:


> When we first designed the hull our main focus was preventing slide in turns while keeping a shallow draft. We accomplished that in addition to one of the most stable and dry riding boats out there. The nose was simply to be unique, no rhyme or reason. At the time there were only two 24' CAT hulls and we wanted to have a different look then them. The design was appealing to several since. We have just completed our new mold that offers a more flared nose, not rounded or square. We've taken feedback from our owners and future owners and recreated the top side. The newly designed CAT 5 has even more fishing and storage space in the bow. Pics soon and new videos soon.


 Any pics of the new mold?


----------

